# Testing " Tiffen North Star Filter and Heliopan Star Filter "



## surapon (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes, I just get the New Tiffen North Star Filter, and just try to compare with my old Heliopan Star filter.
Yes, Just very difference Effect, But the sharpness of the Photos are not difference in my eyes.
Enjoy
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/Tiffen-82NSTR-82mm-North-Filter/dp/B001U88580


----------



## surapon (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes, I just get the New Tiffen North Star Filter, and just try to compare with my old Heliopan Star filter.


----------



## surapon (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes, I just get the New Tiffen North Star Filter, and just try to compare with my old Heliopan Star filter.

Enjoy
Surapon


----------

